# hope they are right !!



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Old timers are saying bad winter on the way. Everything is a month early. Flowers blooming, temps, rain patterns and storms.
They say this means snow by late September or early November and snow al year long.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

trqjnky;1477194 said:


> Old timers are saying bad winter on the way. Everything is a month early. Flowers blooming, temps, rain patterns and storms.
> They say this means snow by late September or early November and snow al year long.


Maybe... We've got late March/early April type flooding around here. Nothing like 9+ inches of rain in the span of a week to swell things up. Temps have been all over the place here too, Sunday was in the 90's, now we're back to the low 60's for highs. The weather is way out of whack, that's for sure, mother nature is definitely off her meds. Anything is possible next winter.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just like last season.Blizzards everyday and the oceans were going to freeze!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

grandview;1477208 said:


> Just like last season.Blizzards everyday and the oceans were going to freeze!


exacterly! :laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Waaaayyyy too early to think about it. I'm more interested in the zombies running around Florida!!! LOL!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

The same shenanigans they told us last year


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

peteo1;1477285 said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Waaaayyyy too early to think about it. I'm more interested in the zombies running around Florida!!! LOL!


We wont make it past December anyways so who cares about snow! the zombies are coming!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I almost forgot about the Mayans! LOL


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

maybe that is why i saw i guy in a pick up truck driving down I-90 with a plow on his truck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I saw the same truck pulling off west 117th!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

csi.northcoast;1477414 said:


> maybe that is why i saw i guy in a pick up truck driving down I-90 with a plow on his truck


guy drove in front of my shop last thursday with a western ready to go plowin. lol


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it!!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I go buy the tres in my yard when they produce alot of acorns we seem to get hammered with snow, last yr hardly no acorns but the yr before that was like walking on marbles on my yard, and so far there is alot of acorns comming out on the trees same as pine cones


----------

